# Go to Baxter - Wowza!



## billski (Aug 11, 2011)

This photographer has recorded some of the best shots of Kathadin and Knife Edge I've ever seen.  It comes the closest to describing the experience.  I  don't think anyone can effectively communicate it.  If nothing else gets you there, these pics will!


----------



## MommaBear (Aug 11, 2011)

Some really nice shots!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## snowmonster (Aug 14, 2011)

Excellent photos! I see a lot of skiable lines!


----------



## bigbog (Aug 16, 2011)

Those are some terrific pics Billski....
It was a good winter.  Even on May 8th one could see a few chutes from the West Branch(Penobscot) = ~3-4(?)mi away from that point on the river.


----------



## Mullen (Aug 17, 2011)

Those are some beautiful pics....and a lot of them.  I'll be briefly passing through baxter tomorrow to camp for a night on the way to Chamberlain Lake.  Taking a canoe trip through the Allagash.


----------



## David Metsky (Aug 26, 2011)

Kevin is a great photographer; his trip reports always have many spectacular shots.  I was there two weeks earlier and had similar weather and lots of wonderful photo ops.


----------



## billski (Nov 2, 2011)

We went over Knife edge in the clouds.  Visibility was ten feet.  I don't know if it was better not to see or to see down.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah Bill....it can certainly be exactly that....  A predicted showery two-days can turn into a four day soaking, and then clear off just as fast.


----------

